# Kayak Fishing ClassicS Tarpon Fever



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*Beach Tarpon & Redfish Classic*
Presented by *Diablo Paddlesorts*
*June 4th Launch Kayaks 5:30 AM City Island, Sarasota, Florida*
*CPR Weigh In 1 PM at The Old Salty Dog, City Island*
*Online Entry Fee Only $40.*
*Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes*
*Cash Calcutta 100% Payout*
*Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com*

*Captains Meeting Online*


----------

